# drag and drop upload von bildern über browser



## sono (12. Januar 2006)

Morgen. 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit über Javascript Bilder per Drag and Drop  auf einen Server hochzuladen. 

Sprich ich habe ein Script  dass die Pfade im Drag and Drop auswertet und dann pro File ein neues uploadfeld , " <input type="file" /> " erstellt . 

. 

Das Hauptproblem wäre kann ich drag and drop Daten auslesen , und wie komm ich dann an den Inhalt. 

Den Rest wie neue Boxen generieren usw bekomme ich aleine hin. 

Gruß Sono


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2006)

Lies mal diesen Thread -> Datei mit Drag&Drop abfangen.


----------



## Gumbo (12. Januar 2006)

Ich habe eine PHP-Klasse gefunden, die dir möglicherweise helfen könnte: Ajax File Uploader.


----------

